# Action towards Twisted Customs



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

First I want to appologize for yet another thread...

But what are we going to do? Just sit around with 2k dollar lifts that we can't run? That break a arms? That can't keep axles in them?

We need to create a class action lawsuit. All get together and take mark down. From who I can think, it's me, speedman, n2notoriuos (sorry if I messed that up), and quite a few on HL and 4lugthugs...

I bought mine brand new, couldn't keep axles in it

Speedman can't keep axles and broke the a arm

880brutefarce broke the a arm...

Enough is enough!!!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

we need to do something but question is will mark do something?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

doesn't matter, I'm talking class action lawsuit...like suing him. We all should get our money back plus time/hotels/other broken parts and trips wasted...not to mention if someone broke a a arm and had to be hospitalized...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah i feel you, shoot at least i kow im not the only one that the lift it self broke and in the same place.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

do you guys think he(the company) has the net worth to be able to pay out if he loses ,an being a llc that will keep all his personal assets protected, he should have a product liability insurance policy, that would probly the way to go 
not trying to take up for the guy , just hate to see you guys waste time an money to get nowhere
do some more research an try to find out what all the insurance will cover(if he has it)
back in the day when i carried it as a private aircraft mechanic, i believe it would only cover injurys ,an only if they were connected to what i had personaly done to the aircraft, an that would have to be proven in a court of law


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Even if they dont, shutting down his business and stopping him from screwing over others would at least be a partial victory!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Yes 425 he needs shut down have any of you guys contacted the better business bureau? File a complaint all of you, costs nothing and might cause him some burning issues in his gut! Plus if he is trying to sell his business will cause problems there for his "blue sky" name.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

just change the S-Corp to a LLC and he goes back to work.... I have sued a billion dollar company and won. class action with 300 people under me. it aint no picnic. do your homework 1st.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

jrpro130 said:


> First I want to appologize for yet another thread...
> 
> But what are we going to do? Just sit around with 2k dollar lifts that we can't run? That break a arms? That can't keep axles in them?
> 
> ...


cant get mine to roll out of the garage...


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> just change the S-Corp to a LLC and he goes back to work.... I have sued a billion dollar company and won. class action with 300 people under me. it aint no picnic. do your homework 1st.


homework being completed currently


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Hopefully something gets done


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

I have no dog in this fight but I think it's a crying shame that a man would do people like that and not stand behind his product. It all comes down to him not wanting to lose money but what he fails to realize is he could lose a little money,stand behind/improve his product,keep his name intact and continue to make money. The way he is conducting business will be the end of his business in the long run.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

There was a post in craigs list that it was for sale. We drove by going to drop a few r
Things off at a friends house and the bays were open.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Chances are things didn't work out for him and he had to file bankruptcy, if so you will be pissin in the wind with a class action lawsuit. Can't get blood from a turnip or a bankrupt co. "unless" there is still time to file a claim with the courts. Highly doubtful unless you are a creditor or supplier.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sounds like it is a tough lesson learned which i hate to say because i know that was yalls hard earned money and time you spent on something that should have been top quality......


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

lesson learned for everyone, theres a spanish saying "lo barrato sale qaro" meaning in english "the cheap stuff comes out expensive" which it did this cheap lift has turned out to be really expensive for some of us.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

its crap how this guy runs his business, hes one of those guys that just simply needs a good ol fashioned butt whoopin!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> sounds like it is a tough lesson learned which i hate to say because i know that was yalls hard earned money and time you spent on something that should have been top quality......


yea man he had us all going on here...talked the lift up and seemed like an honest guy at first :thinking:

we all were on the train of getting the 5" and I just happened to have the cash at the time and wanted to make the switch!

I really could run it if I got axles but thats so much money (on another brute of course, this one staying as is)


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

he's hiring lol 
http://houston.craigslist.org/lab/2661800355.html


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I see his advertisement at a local Atv park here... Mel's atv park, people have no idea how much of a scumbag that the owner is:aargh4: Think the sign says Twisted Customs atv parts/custom lifts. Should say crap though.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

jesse(his helper) left, and opened his own business...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*sigh* wish someone would shut him down.


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

Ive started my own atv business partially because of mark. The atv business needs a place with customer service as a 1st priority. i would never wish for someone to lose their business but i definately hope as my business grows i will put a hurtin on his business to show him how ppl should be treated.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking what atv business is yours in Houston? Is it rage Atv in Cleaveland?


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

no thats another company we are RAGE Customs. We recently open up. we are near the jersey village area.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh was about to say if you remembered me, since i got mine Dynoed there. Btw, out of curiousity are you a member on HL? Think there is a guy there that started RAGE Customs in Houston...


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

that would be me lol slowly migrated over here lol


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Gotcha, lol you have a nice 700, btw bro.


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks man lol i like it...wish it had more power tho lol


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Well I'm still trying to JUST sell mine, so if you know anyone that wants it cheap, or if you do...let me know. You can prob re-sell and make a nice dime!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

So to get this right. Marks business closed or is it still open?


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

angelo...what all do u have at your shop? what products do u sell. pm me. looking for add ons for ma kingquad!


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

Hes open


----------

